
Low Latency Decision Loop for Bot Management - Benfromparis
https://www.slideshare.net/DataDome2018/datadome-low-latency-decision-loop-for-bot-management-123385591?ref=https://datadome.co/flink-meetup/
======
Ginside
Very interesting stuff for people who try to implement this stack and gets
stuck along the way

